# Cedar Mantle Piece.



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

A buddy if mine who has worked for me as a diesel mechanic for many years made a request and since he's fixed damn near everything I've ever broken, helped me cape out deer, just been an all around great dude, I remembered this old monster cedar log that had washed up in a flood 10+ years ago. 

About a year ago we used the Jeep winch to pull it off the pile but couldn't move it or load it. I couldn't decide what to do with it so I left it there until I did. Well, I did. Its really cool, got alot of gnarly holes and pictures where it twists and turns. I got two extra thick chunks out of it and still a good bit left but my saw needs a little loving before I get after it again. 

Anyhow:









Also picked up a little more of the Sycamore. Good news is that there are a few more of them down in the creek. Not bad news, but most of them look good and healthy so I won't be cutting them down. Still going to check some more down stream and maybe I'll find some more but I have enough to turn for quite a while now.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, I could play with that!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Yeah, I could play with that!


It's a picture Dan, don't get to attached. Lol
Nice piece horatio.


----------



## kpantherpro (Oct 3, 2011)

thats a cool piece, any specail set-up you were using, how about your chain and rig...


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

kpantherpro said:


> thats a cool piece, any specail set-up you were using, how about your chain and rig...


Stihl MS260 Pro 16" 
Granerg Alaskan small log mill

The saw rocks and for its size, cuts like a champ. I need to work on it some and tighten it up a bit but its a great saw. 

The mill works alright but its really undersized for what I generally cut. Its damn hard work especially on the ground out in the woods. I have had better luck dragging the logs home and setting them up on a bench. I'm going to build a jig for it eventually. 

The biggest problem is the exhaust for the saw goes right to the face and combined with cedar sawdust.....nasty. 

It was a cheap set up and I don't have a proper rail for the first cut which makes it more difficult. For $140, it gets the job done but you really have to lean on it to keep it straight and the saw unbalances it. A lighter saw would probably be better but getting through hard wood like mesquite is especially brutal. 

I'm going to set up for some honestly small logs and see if it works alot better. 

All in all it works with a liberal application of elbow grease.


----------



## kpantherpro (Oct 3, 2011)

hmmm. wonder if you could flip the exhaust, i get that every once in awhile when the winds just right keep one of those little painter's mask around, believe it or not it works pretty well, they might make a diverter for your exhaust as well... ya for $140 and able to mill thats awesome, for that mesquite though a double clamp design may be in your future, you wouldn't have to fight near as much. but hey for now if it's workin' and your happy millin' that what matters, thanks for sharing.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

So what are your plans on finishing the cedar?
Epoxy works well for filling holes but is a real pain.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

aardvark said:


> So what are your plans on finishing the cedar?
> Epoxy works well for filling holes but is a real pain.


I handed over one piece to my buddy for his mantle, he's going to finish it and take pics. The other big piece ....not entirely certain yet. Considering chopping it in half and making a pair of benches. Keep it all cedar and turn some tenons on some 2"-3" pieces and just drill them in, make some cross braces, etc. Not for sure though. Might go digging for scrap metal for supports. 

I had a truck full of wood already and had to get home but a big mesquite just fell over out on the little farm** and there's a huge pile of oak stumps, good sized, that came off a construction job. 

**I have the 825 acres of woods and then there's about 90 acres where our office is. I've mentioned before that I'm 'retired' from the family business but its still limping along and my dad went back into business under a new name with a partner I won't work with. Bottom line is, I still have the yard to pick through and the acreage on the same land although, when things were bleak, we sold off alot of (cool) scrap. 

Anyhow, yeah. Probably going to be benches. Too many holes to fill for a table top I thing unless a sheet of glass and a coffee table type thing.


----------



## grizzman (Aug 10, 2012)

i really love red cedar, made a cedar trunk that was also highlited with walnutm and the handles to it were made from dog wood.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

My buddy sent me these pics this evening. Looking pretty good!

I dug up, cut and milled the wood and he's gotten planed and been finishing it to this point.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great!
Even better that it has a story behind it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I like that. You and your friend did a nice job.
Is that an outdoor fireplace?


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I like that. You and your friend did a nice job.
> Is that an outdoor fireplace?


Yeah, he's got a covered porch almost as big as his house with a pool table, bar and all kinds of cool stuff.


----------

